# Does this annoy anybody else or just me? -- O/T



## wildlife-rehab (Jul 8, 2007)

i was looking at the pet section on preloved.com and i came across a girl that was giving away her pet rats, fair enough but as you read on it said
' i havnt got the time for them now i have had a new puppy'
this made me so angry i just cant understand people who get rid of old pets and replace them with new pets!
they dont deserve to keep animals, they are not toys they are living things that reply on you for food, comfort and a home, not to be messed around and turfed out when something new and cuter arrives.
i think this is very very sad.

sorry! i had to get that off my chest tho.
does this bother anybody else or just me haha  

Abby


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Abby,

Well, welcome to the world of animal/bird rescue. It's sometimes a very sad place to be. I've moved your post to the only area that we have that is kind of off topic (meaning that rats are off topic for a pigeon forum). Thank you for your caring and kindness for all.

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I dont find this as bother some as most of you might.

When I first got into animals I wanted a dog soo bad. But my dad wouldnt let me get one. So I got pigeons instead. Then We got some more chickens. And then 3 goats came in our lives. 

But I still want a dog. And although I want to keep all my animals. I cant. My dad said if I wanted a dog I would have to get rid of 1/2 my animals. So I sold some of my birds and chickens to good homes. I only took the good and able ones. 

The broken as I call them (not being able to fly and such problems) I kept. As I know the good healty ones would go to good homes. 

I cant say that I value 1 animal over another. I do have favorites but I love them all equal. And they all get the same amount of care and love.

I cant say that your wrong... but to think that all people are wrong becuase the have to get rid of some animals for another one. 

I think of it like a job If you were getting paid say $7.50 an hour and another company offered you $10.00. Would you leave one for the other? Just a question to think over


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It bothers me when people treat animals as disposable instead of valued and cherished.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I know exactly how you feel! A colleague had his dog put to sleep because it had to have an eye removed, he couldn't be bothered with nursing it (I found out after the event!). Another said that she couldn't wait for her old dog to die, so she could buy a puppy. They consider their pets to be just another possession to be replaced by a new improved version.

Cynthia.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

It bugs me as well.
I have 2 friends taking 3 dove and am getting
2 but the 3 that I am giving them (I breed for them) 
I said they could have befor i fond my 2 new ones. 

so i do not like get rid of one pet for others but do think
its ok to find homes for some and maybe find others 
later that you like and maybe get them, but not one 
for a diffrint one.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

It bothers me too. I have a close friend I almost gove up on entirely early this year when she gave her two young dogs up into rescue. There are lots of valid reasons for people doing things like that but this is the third time for her. She's even rescued, given up, and re-rescued the same dog twice. You should hear the endless lame excuses from her. I got so angry the last time at this pattern of behavior I couldn't speak to her for months. I once adopted a parrot from a family friend who made a career out of getting new pets, getting tired of them, getting rid of them, getting new ones,...the entire family was disgusted about her treating her pets as though they were disposable.


----------



## wildlife-rehab (Jul 8, 2007)

its awful, there are pets i want and since my dog died before christmas i have wanted one deperatly but if it came to having a dog and then giving away my other pets theres no way i would do it, i woldnt even concider it.
pets are for life as cheesy as it sounds lol

im glad its not just me!


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Pets have feelings, we don't really "own" them, we "take care" of them, they depend on us for survival out of our choosing . . . remember "Puff the Magic Dragon" ?

Luckily Johnny Papers out grown pet was a toy, but the metaphor still stands.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I think it's worse for some animals than others. Some have more level of attachment to you (and vice versa) than others. I would never give up my cats for anything, and the more my doves start to like me, the more I feel that about them, too. But the people who had the doves before me didn't bond with them at all, and had no problems giving them up. It's not fair to the doves, but it's not fair to the pet either, to be neglect.

This girl says she doesn't have time for rats and is getting a puppy. That dog is going to take up a lot of time. It's better to give the rats away to someone who will play with them. Rats don't bond with you on the same level as cats and dogs, but there's still a bond all the same. They deserve a new home. 

I'm still not really impressed with her, and am 100% against taking on animals you can't care for, or getting bored with them.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

In my area (East Anglia) there has been a 43% increase in abandoned dogs (that is nearly 2500 dogs) in the past year because of the trend that celebrities have started for "designer dogs". And we are supposed to be a nation of animal lovers! 

Having said that the national increase was 3%, so we are well ahead in that sickening trend.

Cynthia


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

wildlife-rehab said:


> i was looking at the pet section on preloved.com and i came across a girl that was giving away her pet rats, fair enough but as you read on it said
> ' i havnt got the time for them now i have had a new puppy'
> this made me so angry i just cant understand people who get rid of old pets and replace them with new pets!
> they dont deserve to keep animals, they are not toys they are living things that reply on you for food, comfort and a home, not to be messed around and turfed out when something new and cuter arrives.
> ...


No does not bother me....it is how the world is....at some point they give up the animals and have babies of their own as pets.....then they grow tired of them....and sooner or later...we must house and feed these babies as they grow up for the rest of their lives in places we call prisons. It has been going on since the beggining of time.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I would be scared to give an animal like a rat away. How do you know it isn't going to end up in a snakes tummy?
And about Puff the magic dragon, thats about marijuana. Hello johnny PAPER, PUFF the MAGIC DRAGON. Come on, and Honoli is that hallucinating place that pot smokers go. Never been there myself but it sounds colorful


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I have to disagree with this again.

Ive been think about this alot latly and to say its wrong to give another animal away to recieve another would not be possible for the senerio I came up with.

Every day pets come in and out of animal shelters. When an animal shelter gets filled the must refuse animals. And are only allowed to recieve more if the find home for others (and or put them to sleep in some places)

So what would you have to say to them? 

The get rid of animals to take in animals every single day. Is this considered wrong?

Just a question to ponder.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



Every day pets come in and out of animal shelters. When an animal shelter gets filled the must refuse animals. And are only allowed to recieve more if the find home for others (and or put them to sleep in some places)

So what would you have to say to them? 

The get rid of animals to take in animals every single day. Is this considered wrong?

Click to expand...

*Shelters are put in that situation because of the irresponsible people we are talking about.

There are more irresponsible people in this world then shelters. There's only so much they can do.

Some people just don't care....


Yes, I find it very annoying.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I agree with you Kippy. 

But it is the same concept giving out another animal to take another one. 

I think that the pound is also for responsible people. Not just for taking but also for pounding them. 

SOme people have to take there pets there because something happens like, getting pregnant and for safty of the baby you give them away....


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I don't own any of my birds*

I just love them and thank the Lord for bringing them my way.

NAB


----------

